# Another Way to Fish



## Johnny (Mar 3, 2017)

https://fox6now.com/2017/03/03/gator-strolls-across-florida-golf-course-with-massive-fish/

Just goes to show you - 
#1 - Man is not at the top of the food chain !!
#2 - there are some BIG fish in small ponds in FLORIDA !!

(it is a tall video - so you must watch the top portion)








.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 3, 2017)

A gators got to eat.


----------



## gnappi (May 10, 2017)

KMixson said:


> A gators got to eat.



For sure! I once saw a gator slip onshore with a big alligator gar in its mouth. It just kinda flipped it up a few inches and smashed its jaws onto it. I could hear the gar crunching across the little opening in a wide canal.


----------

